# Middle Fork of the Salmon Outfitter Recommendation?



## mysideofthemtn (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm hoping you can help me out with some recommendations for outfitters on Middle Fork - there are so many out there it's a bit tough to figure out which ones I should be looking at. 

Here's what I'm specifically looking for:
- Accommodating for an older guest - I'm bringing an older family member and would like an outfitter that can help. The option for a cot (and large tent) is probably the most critical.
- Accommodating for a special diet
- Nature-focused, meaning guides are halfways decent naturalists and can identify birds/animals, etc.
- Include paddle boats for sure (not 100% oar boats), and ideally duckies

From my initial research, I found 3 companies that offer cots: Adventure Sun Valley, NWRC, and Boundary Expeditions. I'm assuming most outfitters can deal with dietary requirements. I can't really get a good handle on the naturalist aspect of things - hard to tell from internet research. So....Any input on those I listed, or others I should consider? 

If you could give me any guidance, I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks,
LM


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

mysideofthemtn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me out with some recommendations for outfitters on Middle Fork - there are so many out there it's a bit tough to figure out which ones I should be looking at.
> 
> ...


I would honestly suggest seeking 4 or 5 star accommodations at Yellowstone or something similar. From a guides perspective your list of needs makes me cringe. When did river rafting become pampering customers!?


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Up front disclaimer- I have worked for Adventure Sun Valley for several seasons.

With that out of the way, I would tell you that you won't be disappointed by ASV. The level of service is outstanding. Brad's "don't lift a finger" service is just that- you won't even be asked to carry your own dry bag.

-The cots make a big difference, especially for people who may have trouble getting up off the ground.

-ASV's tents are huge- 6 person tents for every 2 guests. (Unless you're by yourself- you'll get your own. You won't be asked to bunk with someone you don't know.) The tents are tall enough to stand up in without hunching, even for someone who's over 6' tall. Typically, they are set up before you even get to camp.

-Hot showers in camp- every night if you choose- just ask a guide, and we'll get the water fired up.

-Transportation is taken care of. Either fly into Boise and get picked up in Brad's bus (Not an old school bus, over the road and has A/C!), or if you're driving from California you could drive to Stanley if you want. The bus is a pretty great value for people who are flying to Idaho, it just really takes the stress levels of traveling down a notch.

-Very knowledgeable guides. Many of ASV's guides have grown up in the Frank Church region and know it intimately from years of hunting, fishing, floating and hiking and can tell you all about the plants and animals and local geography. Some are interested in the history and can tell you some wild stories about the early settlers. Others can talk to you about the geology and hydrology.

-Duckies and Brad's custom paddle-cat are always on the trip. Make sure to mention that these are important to you, so we can be sure to have enough duckies.

I have a close friend who works for NWRC, and I think they do a great job, as well, but I can't speak to some of their details. Boundary Expeditions is unfamiliar to me, but their website sure looks great!

Give Brad, the owner of ASV, a call and I'm sure his infectious energy will have you hooked. He'll also be able to answer ANY question you might have. Whoever you choose to go with, you won't be disappointed by the Middle Fork. It's a spectacular river that is unmatched in the US in many ways. 

Cheers,
David


----------



## mysideofthemtn (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi mkashzg - I understand that what I'm asking for is a bit out of the ordinary. We've done plenty of low-maintenance outdoors trips in the past, including the MF (MANY years ago). We're actually not looking to be pampered really, just need some accommodations to make it physically possible for us to go this time.

David - many thanks for the recommendation and details! I'll follow up.

Thanks in advance to anyone else that can help.
LM


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

*Options*

You might look at Canyons or Far and Away adventures as well. Far and Away is known for pampering guests and I believe you pay for it as well. They do run a number of sweep boats but also have paddle boats and duckies. The old folks can sit on the sweep boat in a chair and have a drink if they want. Both these companies also have excellent top notch food which is something I believe ASV is truly lacking. DISCLAIMER: I've worked for ASV as well and a number of companies on the MFS for a decade. The food at ASV isn't the best and is mostly comprised of pre packaged fake salmon and crab that just isn't that great, lunches are ok. But out of every company I've worked for they had the worst (unimpressive) menu by far. I would agree that the service is excellent with ASV but you'll get that with most any outfitter on the middle fork. I would make some calls and talk with various outfitters and you will find the right fit for your group.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Check out Idaho River Journeys. They do provide cots on request and have a phenomenal crew. Middle Fork Salmon River Rafting & Fly-Fishing Vacations


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

mkashzg said:


> I would honestly suggest seeking 4 or 5 star accommodations at Yellowstone or something similar. From a guides perspective your list of needs makes me cringe. When did river rafting become pampering customers!?


I would honestly suggest you get out of the business if you are still guiding. 

From a guides perspective ( 15 years) this is very normal and I don't cringe at all. When did river rafting ever not be about taking care of folks out of their element and making them as comfortable as reasonable?

One fellow guide was bitching one morning that a guest had asked for some hot water and a bowl to wash her face in. I told him that if I could ever get my Mom out here I would do whatever I could to make her morning a little easier and that is someone's Mom. I never did. My Dad wouldn't go, he got enough of camping in the Army and never did it unless he had to. And my Mom got Parkinson's and lost the ability to navigate uneven terrain. Don't be such a whiny gasbag, go get a real job and something worthwhile to bitch about. 

To the OP: your request is so reasonable and common don't think twice about asking any of the outfitters. I could recommend 10 off the top of my head. This is a slow time of year give a couple of them a call. Some are already booked up for certain dates next year. That is usually who you want to go with.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Jerry, You are completely correct and every guide I've ever met had a similar work ethic and attitude. Having agreed, and having been on many outfitter raft trips before getting into private rafting, if any of the customers didn't help at least with some of the daily work, such as helping offload and load the rafts, set up their own tents, generally showing some willingness to be part of the solution rather than the problem, I would not go on another trip with them.

Jon


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

It sounds like there are plenty of great options out there. I would strongly encourage you to check out NWRC. A few years back when I was trying to convince my wife and kids to start rafting with me, we went on the Rogue with NWRC. We have been on 3 trips with them since. On 2 of the trips, folks had brought an elderly parent. They were granted the utmost respect and not treated like "they should have instead gone to a 4 star resort in Yellowstone ". Wow, I'm still reeling from that comment. 

You will not find a better group of knowledgeable guides invested in the ecology and history of the river. Call the owner Zach - he is a great guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Canyons, over the past 24 yrs have gone with them 3 times. And they let us bring our own boat


----------



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

kanoer2 said:


> Canyons, over the past 24 yrs have gone with them 3 times. And they let us bring our own boat


Wow! That's nice to be able to bring your own boat! Can I ask what they charged for that trip?


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Honeymoon 1994, and 11 year anniversary 2005 on MF, did Main 1995 with them.

I think the fee was @ $1400 - $1600 per person, but could be way off. 2017 rate is $2150. The 2 MF trips were August ones, below 2 ft, and as we paddle a 16 ft WW canoe which doesn't fit in the planes, we got to dead-head in a day early with the guides to Indian Creek. No extra fee. The 2005 trip I think was the year before Les sold Canyon's to employees. Yeah a lot of $$$ compared to a private but it's fun to treat yourself sometimes & don't have to carry anything . In 1994 the FS made us pick up a cancelled permit to deadhead in with Canyon's, not so 11 yrs. later.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

*Canyons Inc.*

Another big thumbs up for Canyons, Inc. I rafted with them for several years and they are top notch. Their guides know their stuff and most have worked for Canyons for many years. 

I remember a trip with a couple in their 80s. They had rafted with Canyons many years before and they wanted to go one more time while they were still able. The little lady was sweet as could be and needed help to get in & out of the raft & into their tent at night. The guides and all the guests helped her. She became our great grandma for the trip. One of my most memorable river experiences ever. She & her hubby had a blast and all of us really enjoyed having them along.

Canyons was founded by long time river runner and safety guide author Les Bechdel. Les retired a few years ago to become a MF River Ranger. He turned the reins of the company over to long time guide Greg McFadden. Greg has carried on the tradition of an excellent outfitter. They do a kick ass gourmet food & wine trip every summer. 

I ran into Greg & Lisa aka Whizzy at Corn Creek last fall. I haven't boated with them in over 10 years, but it was like meeting up with long time friends again. Good folks.


----------



## mysideofthemtn (Oct 25, 2016)

Fantastic, thank you all so much for sharing your experiences and recommendations. I think this will give me a good start!! 

See you out on the water =).
LM


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

I highly recommend Rocky Mountain River Tours with one caveat --- they are under different ownership. I don't know if that is a bad thing either --- just different.

The other recommendation I would make is focus on the guides. They literally make the trip. Call up each company and ask them about their staff. You will most likely find a few (if not more) who have degrees in botany, biology, etc. and are true blue naturalists. Heck, one of our guides brought along a scat collection and gave us a tutorial 😊


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## spack171 (Mar 6, 2011)

climbdenali said:


> Up front disclaimer- I have worked for Adventure Sun Valley for several seasons.



I did a trip with ASV in June 2014. I bet I know you. Great trip. I was one of two kayakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## spack171 (Mar 6, 2011)

Either ASV or NWRC will meet your needs. 

I've done the Middle Fork with ASV and the Rogue twice with NWRC. My Rogue trips were a Class III rowing school and a kayak trip with American Whitewater. 

ASV will shuttle you back to Stanley. I'm not sure any other outfitter do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

